# Mary had a little lamb



## tripleq (Feb 25, 2017)

Im getting ready for my first lamb smoke













20170225_154429.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 25, 2017


















20170225_154920.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 25, 2017






Im planning on getting it going tomorrow morning and letting it sit on the smoke for 3 or four hours then foiling it until an IT of 200 ish and then into a cooler for a while. the plan is to pull it.


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

Never had pulled lamb before.

I've only had lamb chops & I like them med/rare.

This should be interesting.

Al


----------



## tripleq (Feb 26, 2017)

I stumbled on DS post with this nugget of wisdom about lamb

*Rare:  *120 to 125 degrees F – center is bright red, pinkish toward the exterior portion

*Medium Rare:   *130 to 135 degrees F – center is very pink, slightly brown toward the exterior portion

*Medium:   *140 to 145 degrees F – center is light pink, outer portion is brown

*Medium Well:   *150 to 155 degrees F – not pink

*Well Done:  *160 degrees F and above – meat is uniformly brown throughout

So being worried about drying it out, Im going to bring it to 130 before I foil it Very Well.

Its going to be a Pecan smoke













20170226_090859.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## tripleq (Feb 26, 2017)

And now for the braise.













20170226_121934.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 26, 2017


















20170226_122026.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 26, 2017


















20170226_122216.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## tripleq (Feb 26, 2017)

Well... It was  beautiful, Juicy, great taste, great smoke ring...













20170226_165842.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 26, 2017


















20170226_171626.jpg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 26, 2017






I nibbled while I was pulling it. 

A neighbor stopped by to pick up some jerky and I made him a plate.  While I walked him to the gate, I asked my loving wife to keep an eye on the meat. When I walk back in, she is nowhere to be seen, neither is the lamb. long story short, she thought I was talking about the jerky and set it in the microwave. The lamb on the other hand was no where to be seen. The friken dogs!!! they ate 99% of it .


----------



## tripleq (Feb 26, 2017)

Im going to cry now.


----------



## briggy (Feb 26, 2017)

On a positive note, your dogs ate quite well!  Heading down to Jupiter in 1 month.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 26, 2017)

OH NOOOOO...  your dogs get up on the table/counter ???  You could always follow them around with a ba .. .   uumm  noooo  never mind....  welp..  as has been said..  at least they ate good ...


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh, I could only imagine the feelings...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looked great while it lasted!!


----------



## tripleq (Feb 26, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OH NOOOOO... your dogs get up on the table/counter ??? You could always follow them around with a ba .. . uumm noooo never mind.... welp.. as has been said.. at least they ate good ...


My son's dogs are staying with us ATM, the offending MFer is a 125 no scratch that 135 lbs ( after my 10 pound leg of lamb)  labradoodle. The only place safe is on top of the fridge.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 26, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> My son's dogs are staying with us ATM, the offending MFer is a 125 no scratch that 135 lbs ( after my 10 pound leg of lamb)  labradoodle. The only place safe is on top of the fridge.


Likely not even safe on top of the fridge:  those doodles are smarter than smart, and their resourcefulness is amazing.  What a drag:  if it were a cat, I bet it'd be down to 8 lives and counting....


----------



## rare2medium (Feb 26, 2017)

Bummer. So, for the little bit that you tasted, how was it?


----------



## tripleq (Feb 27, 2017)

Rare2Medium said:


> Bummer. So, for the little bit that you tasted, how was it?


Easily the best lamb I've ever cooked. Ha, my wife was standing there saying, Wayne.... Breathe...


----------



## sauced (Mar 21, 2017)

LOL.....that bites!! Your lamb looked delicious BTW.

Points


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 21, 2017)

I feel your pain. I had a lab that ate rib eyes off the counter, a whole box of Hershey's chocolate bars and a five pound block of cheese in her life time. We won't get into the amount of garbage and fluorescent crayons...

I don't think it's possible to dilute the lab enough to get rid of that gene.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear the dog got the lamb. 

What was the final IT? Did it pull easily? (As much as you tried....I realize the dog could answer the question better than you...:-))


----------



## tripleq (Mar 21, 2017)

If I remember right I took it to the 180s, and just lifted the bone out. I pulled about 80% of it and it just fell apart.... Im getting upset just thinking about it.... The rest I was going to try to chunk.


----------

